# IT job in Monterrey,NL ?



## gbzygil (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,

I went to Monterrey recently on a BusinessVisa from India and stayed there for around 6 months. I really like the way of living there and am now considering to find work there (The chances of my MNC employer sending me back to mexico are nill since that project is over).

Basically i am looking for an employer to get my FM3 filed. Since most IT companies cater to international clients, i HOPE that not knowing fluent spanish would be a problem. (I have joined spanish classes here in India anyways...)

I have come up with a list of IT companies\ Consultanies to send my resume's ..

Korn Ferry - Consultant
computrabajo
Dextra Technologies 
Compucom 
Hildebrando 
Neoris 
Quarksoft 
World Software Services
Softtek 

I understand that companies would be hesitant to hire a foreigner when local talent could be available. But i dont mind paying the Visa and airpticket charges myself.

Can someone help me with a few more to apply..? Appreciate the help...


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

gbzygil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to Monterrey recently on a BusinessVisa from India and stayed there for around 6 months. I really like the way of living there and am now considering to find work there (The chances of my MNC employer sending me back to mexico are nill since that project is over).
> 
> ...


Grupo Alfa, alfa is another possibility out of Monterrey.

I wouldn't even risk a plane ticket out here without having as much as an interview in hand. I'd apply beforehand and see if anything cooks.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

gbzygil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to Monterrey recently on a BusinessVisa from India and stayed there for around 6 months. I really like the way of living there and am now considering to find work there (The chances of my MNC employer sending me back to mexico are nill since that project is over).
> 
> ...



International companies by large have mostly Mexican employees, and unless they are talking to somebody abroad, business is expected to be carried out in Spanish 90% of the time.

You should try all the usual suspects (IBM, Deloitte, etc) since many of them actively provide IT services in Mexico and Latinamerica.

Another option is to get an scholarship to study a Masters or PHD in Mexico, in most cases your country of origin may provide some financial assistance and once in Mexico it is easier to make contacts with the aim of finding a job later.


----------

